
Ask HN: Highest quality resources about anything? - bry_lnd
What is just the outright best material out there on any topic? The most effective, straight-to-the-point material where anyone can dig in and learn something quick. Or it&#x27;s just high-quality content that you can&#x27;t miss if it is in your field of interest.
e.g.<p>HTML+CSS : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;internetingishard.com&#x2F;html-and-css&#x2F;<p>Stats + R : ISLR (introduction to statistical learning with R)<p>Biology : Albert&#x27;s The Cell
======
uneekname
I just came across
[https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/](https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/), which has a
lot of cool resources including introductory courses for many programming
languages

~~~
non-entity
Seem to have high search engine rankings and is relatively recent. Trying to
relearn C has been a pain because a lot of material was either too basic (i.e.
teaches programming basics more than it does C) or not very detailed, but that
site has helped me with a few concepts.

------
elamje
I like designing data intensive applications by Kleppmann

------
arduinomancer
It’s more of a reference but I’ve used
[https://learnxinyminutes.com/](https://learnxinyminutes.com/) many many times
for picking up new languages when needed.

It cuts straight to the point, much simpler than wordy tutorials.

------
samrohn
AWS, Devops [https://linuxacademy.com](https://linuxacademy.com)

~~~
diehell
Compare to [https://acloud.guru](https://acloud.guru) ??

